# SXK Kayfun v5 mini



## Hanru Vorster (21/5/17)

Good day, im looking to purchase the SXK kayfun v5 mini.
I cant seem to find any stock here in South Africa. 

Just wanted to know if there are any local vendors that stock this item?


----------



## acorn (21/5/17)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Good day, im looking to purchase the SXK kayfun v5 mini.
> I cant seem to find any stock here in South Africa.
> 
> Just wanted to know if there are any local vendors that stock this item?
> ...


Vapers Corner had them but sold out, maybe contact them and ask if they will re-stock them?
http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/prod...un-5-mini-style-rta-atomizer-1287?category=91


----------



## Hanru Vorster (22/5/17)

I have contacted them anout a week ago. Doesnt look like they are going to restock


----------



## acorn (22/5/17)

When all else fails:
https://m.fasttech.com/product/5374600-sxk-kayfun-v5-mini-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank

With a lot of patience...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

